# Does the MAGNETIZER work??



## e_man (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi, I'm a newbie from Oz with an r32 4 door with an rb20e. It's the 4 speed auto and yes, a bit of a slug till it winds up.....

So I want more torque between 2000 and 3500rpm.

Now I'm using 95 octane fuel (getting better economy - a bit over 100ks per tank more - and more power so that's good), putting some extractors and a 2" system on soon and then will probably get the computer remapped.

And recently, I heard about the magnetizer...

The short story is:
The fuel line (near head) has the south poles of 2 magnets surrounding it and the air intake (near head, away from any sensors) has a number of magnets with their north poles surrounding it, so when the air and fuel meet, they attract each other with greater intensity, it's a better burn, more power and less polution....
To quote www.ecolozone.comfozone.com about the Japanese designed YUZOX which does the same thing,
"The magnetic field inside breaks down and reforms carbon hydride chain bonds, which results in more efficient use of fuel."

There's another set of magnets that works on the cooling system to remove scale etc...

So has anyone used it or know anything?????

Sounds smart but is it????? Are their big claims true???

info is on www.magnetizer.com and www.ecolozone.comfozone.com

Thanks for your thoughts,

e_man


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds like a hoax to me.


----------



## qr25madness (May 1, 2005)

I have a "tornado" i could sell you. It creates a typhoon inside your intake... a phreekin TYPHOON and generates 3 billion crank HP, which of course translates to 5 billion wheel HP. 
It uses aerospace, nuclear and even bio-mechanical-transgenenetic technology (not unlike the ellen ripley clone -the good one-) and cost about $76 trillion to develop. I´ll sell it to you for $6 bucks.
It fits nicely into the intake path of your engine ans takes 30, nay, 28 seconds to install. It won´t only pay for itself with massive fuel savings and gargantuan amounts of horsepower. CASH, boatloads of CASH will drain from your oilpan every time you change your oil.
And in cold starts....

ok that´s enough. don´t throw your money away.

cheers!


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

They DO work but dont expect any noticabe differences the best things this does are help the enviroment and fuel economy ,a IN amount i hear it said that in around 28 years of the average car owners would save enough fuel due to the divice to cover what they pend on one! dont know how true it is but sounds likely . I would nt buy or recomend one .

Oh and start using better fuel try to get at least 98 octhane and also fit a quality CAI system , try for a stainless steel mesh inverted cone , big as you can - or ditch the engine and fit a tuned RB26dett : )


----------

